
Show HN: Findyour.blog – Get your blog rated and reviewed by authors/readers - sgeorge96
https://www.findyour.blog/
======
searchableguy
Great work on the site. It's way easier to use than mine.

After reflecting a bit from my old approach of using [0]json files in a
directory + everything on git for easy forkability.

I have been experimenting with activitypub or other protocol by which these
little sites can share entries with each other.

It's would be less work for the bloggers as they only need to add their blog
once but for user and curators as well. No segregation.

It removes centralisation and one bad actor from harming the others by pushing
for profitability at the cost of intended purpose. (This doesn't mean they
can't monetize their curation effort. Just not in excess or becoming a closed
wall)

technology.blog, political.blog, cookingrecipe.blog etc.

0] [https://github.com/searchableguy/awesomeblog-
club/tree/maste...](https://github.com/searchableguy/awesomeblog-
club/tree/master/blogs)

~~~
sgeorge96
That sounds interesting, i've added you on Discord.

------
iBotPeaches
This is really cool. Just clicking around to various blogs and scanning for
articles that perk my interest. It would be pretty cool for blog authors to
pick like a top 3 articles or something to help me quickly gauge on top of
their description.

------
mooreds
Note that you can't sign up or login on a mobile device (tested on mobile
android chrome and firefox).

~~~
sgeorge96
Hey, that's really strange I just tried IOS chrome and safari. Do you mind
telling me what error you are getting?

The navbar icon is hidden automatically and needs to be expanded by clicking
the top right blue icon.

Maybe i need to hire a UI designer..

~~~
mooreds
Here are two screenshots from my phone. I don't see an error. I don't see any
way to sign up from the navbar. Maybe the problem is user error, but I tried
for a bit.

[https://i.imgur.com/Fv5YcDq.png](https://i.imgur.com/Fv5YcDq.png)

[https://i.imgur.com/dpIIQnh.png](https://i.imgur.com/dpIIQnh.png)

~~~
sgeorge96
Ah yes, might not be too intuitive but if you click the blue icon with the
three dashes on the top left and scroll down a bit you should be able to see
the signup/login option.

I'll note that this is a ui bug and will try and get it fixed asap. I didnt
intend for the footer to be a sticky

------
y42
A language property would be nice to encourage e.g. German bloggers to add
their blogs, too.

------
foxhop
Please consider un-gating the submission. I tried the password test123 which
was too short and test1234 which wasn't accepted either.

Please add my blog in my profile to the corpus is possible. : )

~~~
sgeorge96
Sorry, the submission needs to be reviewed right now as there's a chance your
blog might appear in the front page and someone might post something
inappropriate.

I'm currently working on a submission filter that should automate the gating
and it should be merged by the end of the week.

I also approved a bunch of blogs just then, so hopefully yours is public.

~~~
INTPenis
I had no issue with the password at all. I tend to set long passphrases with
unicode characters and it worked like a charm.

------
jlbnjmn
Ah yes, David Lebovitz. I had forgotten about him. Thanks for putting this
together, it was worth it to me just reminding me of his blog.

------
maayank
Anyone knows of anything similar for portfolio websites? Aimed at front end
developers

~~~
ryanyl
awwwards.com has been getting pretty popular

